# Choices Other Than Damasko Dc56 Or Sinn 756 ?



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am looking for something along the lines of the Damasko DC56 or the black cased Sinn 756.

I have an original IWC Ceramic Flieger which really is too nice for everyday use and now only gets worn at the weekend. Also I haven't been swimming with it as I suspect it needs a reseal.

Wanting something similar that isn't to overstated, but to Â£1.5k range max.

Must be automatic and water resistant enough to safely shower & swim.

A tough case that will stand the rough & tumble of everyday use is a must.

As is a synthetic or leather strap. I can't get on with metal bracelet type straps.

I don't like the look of the Tag Carrera's or any of the Omega's as they all look a bit glitzy if you know what I mean.

I love the simplistic looks of the Sinn. The black case, although a different technology, gives a similar look to the ceramic flieger.

The Damasko also looks a real interesting and understated piece, but I gather they are hard to track down.

Are there any other quality timepieces out there in the Â£750 to Â£1500 range that would fit the bill and that I should be considering?

Realise it is a wide brief but I want to look at as many choices as possible before deciding. :umnik:

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

How about other Sinns like the U1 or U2.

Alasdair


----------



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Alasdair,

Thanks for the suggestion.

The U1 & U2 look just a bit too chunky for me. I am looking for something without the rotating bezel.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Sinn 356, 142, 144, 903 or 956


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Without a bezel could be Glycine SST or in a cheaper range a Bathys 100 fathom?


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, if you want to email me on mark(DOT)cridland(AT)yahoo.co.uk I know of a place that appears to have the Damasko DC56 in stock

Cheers

Mark


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Stowa Prodiver

Now in a choice of over 200 Colours...  Yes two hundred!


----------



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far.

I haven't seen anything yet that appeals as much as the black cased Sinn 756 or the Damasko.(DC56 or DC57)

Trouble now is I just can't make up my mind which to go for 

I have read a few posts on the merits of each case hardening technology and for everyday scrathes and bashes there doesn't seem much in it.

They both use the same movement.

The Sinn claims 200M water resist vs Damasko 100M, but as I won't be scuba diving I guess that makes no difference.

Damasko make much of the viton seals and clever crown and plunger seal system.

Anyone got a 756 that they swim/shower with regularly? Any problems?

Damasko is +/- Â£150 less notes but not enough to sway my decision.

Perhaps I need to buy a winning lottery ticket then I could buy both.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Damaskos aren't very easy to get hold of if you're looking for a way to make a decision


----------



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

Decision made and watch ordered!!

Opted for the Sinn in the end as the black case won me over and I had some concern (probably unfounded) over long term spares availability on the Damasko. I will be wearing this one everyday so expect it to get some abuse over the years.

For anyone looking for a Damasko, Eddie at Time Factors had both the DC56 & DC57 in stock @ 18/07/09.

Will post a picture of the Sinn once it arrives alongside my ceramic IWC flieger.

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well it finally arrived today :yahoo:

I originally ordered from Jura, but they let me down with delivery so I canceled and placed the order with Neil at Chronomaster. Should have done that from the start. What a helpful chap.

I have put the Sinn on a PVD Nato strap as I do intend to use the Sinn most of the time including swimming etc.

Not sure how long the leather strap will last if soaked in water on a frequent basis.

Took some photos but I can't figure out how to add them to the post.

Any clues?

Cheers


----------



## lohr500 (Jul 16, 2009)

lohr500 said:


> Well it finally arrived today :yahoo:
> 
> I originally ordered from Jura, but they let me down with delivery so I canceled and placed the order with Neil at Chronomaster. Should have done that from the start. What a helpful chap.
> 
> ...


Just found the photo posting guidelines pinned near the top of the post list!

Will have to join one of the free hosting websites.


----------

